# TRS-27 Just lack a couple decals now..



## Happy_Jack

New member/poster here.
I have a couple snow blowers, one is a newer (late 1990's) Ariens 824, which is like new, in mint shape and just performed nicely in a 14" storm we just had here on the east coast a couple weeks ago. Great machine, maybe a little light.
Prior to that I had purchased a John Deere TRS-27, for $200 needed "a little work", Turns out, once I got into it, (as usual) there were a LOT of items that needed to be addressed, including the differential traction setup (axle within an axle) was frozen and took some major HEAT to free up..I was disappointed to find that they are just MTD/Murray machines in JD colors.
and everyone seems to dislike these machines.. I SHOULD have done my homework, but now i was "stuck with it"

Well, after looking around and locating the correct parts, i decided to go through this one as I hated to see it just sit idle and dead.
Long story short, and after getting the OEM parts from a local JD dealer, I did put in new parts: impeller bushing/belts/friction wheel/muffler/scraper blade and a few other small parts (and LOTS of freeing up parts, greasing, straightening, some correct JD Green & Yellow paint, engine and gearbox oil changes, etc) I came up with what I consider to be a pretty decent machine. Unfortunately I missed the storm (got it finished 3 days after the snow hit) but I am anxious to try it during the next storm. Maybe I will find why these are so disliked, but I was somewhat impressed with the overall condition and beefiness of the transmission, auger/gearbox and housing components...why are they considered so crappy?? Seems pretty robust to me..

It may not be the most desirable machine out there, but i have to say the 8hp Tecumseh now (after carburetor rebuild, new fuel line, new head gasket & carbon removal, cleaned out the tank and new spark plug & muffler) runs VERY nice, fires on the first or second pull runs great, and idles down to nothing, and all controls are crisp, and positive... I am somewhat impressed with this as it seems quite heavy duty, and after having the transmission all apart, and back together with fresh grease and repairs/adjustments as I went...i feel like it should be a dependable and solid machine. I also learned that the transmission is basically the same between these TRS27, (mine is an earlier S/N) and the John Deere machines considered to be "better" 726, 826 and even 1032, Everything on it now works as it should, and I hear no rattles or noises when I let it run out in the driveway for extended periods.. I doubt I will even need the electric start it came with and works great..(not installed yet in these photos of course)

Anyway, just wanted to share some pictures (of course i have no good "before" pictures), but it was NOT a pretty machine, and let's just say it had not had the most aggressive maintenance program performed on it. I will follow up with how it actually performs in snow once I am able to try it out, but so far, I do not see why these are considered to be the "red headed stepchildren" of the snow blower world.

I will reserve judgement until I try to throw some snow, but I think i might put an "impeller kit" on it while i am waiting, and I am cautiously optimistic on how this one will perform. I have my spare shear pins and chains if I need 'em..

I cannot find any decals to complete the cosmetics, if anyone knows where I can find those (caution decal for the housing and "TRS-27" for the sides of the housing) I think they would finish it off nicely.


----------



## td5771

It looks great. Many dont like the "lower end" machines but personally anything that is well taken care of will be great.

I feel they have a bad rep for a couple reasons. 

First they are not made as thick as they used to be. 

Second they are made to hit the mark with a cheap price so there are hundreds of thousands if not more of them so odds are you are going to get more than a few lemons. 

Third probably half the people buying them are doing so just because of the cost and they just use and abuse them and do little to no maintenance on them and the machine suffers where as a higher end machine will be more tolerant of the lack of maintenance.

If the care is given and its not abused chances are they will last a long time.

That being only an opinion, I still prefer the old stuff as it will take a beating and keep on ticking. I tend to use my stuff and work it hard, do the maintenance and work it hard again. Just because it can take it and its fun.

ps welcome aboard


----------



## Happy_Jack

*TRS-27 Just lack a couple of decals*

hi TD5771,
Thanks for the comments, all common sense stuff I guess, though I can't imagine them making everything on this machine much heavier....it is pretty stout and too heavy to lift in and out of my pickup easily..(2 guys needed at LEAST)
Although this is not "old" (mid 1980's best I can determine) I have seen some of the older Ariens, etc, and they certainly are beefy.
My 1990's Ariens 824 (see post under Ariens owners) is MUCH lighter, but of course the bucket is shorter and 3" narrower.. and it has the 4" plastic wheels, this one has the 8" steel wheels I can easily put it in (my Ariens) my truck alone. This one...NOT.

I restore old outboard motors as a hobby, and again with those..older IS better (IMHO)

I just want to tighten up the chute on this one a bit, (seems to wander back to center due to the typical Tecumseh vibration) Easy fix, I will probably do that this weekend and call this machine 100% DONE, ready for snow. The maintenance is done (the fun stuff is over on this now)


Thanks again,
Bill


----------



## Ryan

The church buildings I help look after have 3 of the TRS27s. I too was dissapointed to find out they were built by Murray, but they are still very solid machines and handle the snow beautifully. They just need a little extra TLC from time to time.


----------



## MuncieM22

I have a TRX26 (track drive) 1990 made by Noma. After I went through it it has done well for 4 years. I did add a Clarance Kit with excellent results. It has fantastic traction, just a bear to turn. I picked up a 1987 Bolens 824 last week which is my next project as this machine is real solid, just needs usual wear parts. Happy New Year.........


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60

*Decals*

If you can get a decent pix of the decal you want and the dimensions you can send them to the guy at clickitandstickit.com he recreates decals and does a phenomenal job. They are usually pretty cheap too. Some of the guys here have used him and are pleased with his products. He has made several for me for my Ariens blower and rototiller.


----------



## nycredneck

If you are looking for a simple JD decal look on ebay, I used them on my homemade garden trailer and they look good.
Good luck with your machine, a little maintenance and it should be fine, I work on my summer machines in winter and winter machines in summer, I am always ready when the right season rolls around.


----------



## Ryan

Why worry about the decal? You are not being paid to advertise for them  That's the way I feel about vehicle emblems as well. I remove em!


----------



## WestminsterFJR

Very nice workmanship! Restoring it is half the fun.


----------



## Happy_Jack

Thanks for all the comments and suggestions.

And a quick update, I DID use this machine in our latest (of MANY this year) snow storms, it was a little over a foot of snow, about a week ago, and this thing just chewed through EVERYTHING.. I don't know a lot about all the different makes and models like others on here, but between this one and my smaller Ariens, I see no need to look for any other machines, I think I am set for a LONG time. I was VERY happy with the performance of this John Deere. It felt heavy duty, stable, was easy to maneuver and just ran great. The neighbors didn't mind when I walked it over to their EOD piles and took care of them in short order either!


Ryan, i was really just looking for the "Caution" and "Danger" related decals for around the Auger Housing and discharge chute, not so much for the "Advertising" part, but I always like to make any restoration project look as close to original as possible (I do a lot with antique outboard motors too)

Also, Nice Machine MuncieM22, that came out great!

Thanks again everyone, this is a great site.


----------



## 94EG8

Happy_Jack said:


> I was disappointed to find that they are just MTD/Murray machines in JD colors.


That's not totally true. It is a Murray built unit, but the auger gearbox is not the same as a regular Murray. The same goes for the wheels, handles and chute crank. So it is heavier than a regular Murray, but the auger housing is thin.


----------



## so2315

There is one on Ebay right now!


----------

